# Two Fishing License-4 poles?



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

If I buy two Ohio fishing licenses, can I legally fish with 4 poles in the state of Ohio?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I really doubt it,you're still just one person.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Put the bottle down!!!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

smh .


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

...Serious question???...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Sure. You buy my license, we'll fish out of my boat and we'll each have two lines for a total of 4. Otherwise, the answer is no. Besides, they won't sell two licenses to the same person. Once you're in the computer that's it. The only exception is if you lose your license they will sell you a duplicate.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Got to be a bass fisherman.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Ðe§perado said:


> Got to be a bass fisherman.


No, worse a musky fisherman


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i was thinkin a catfisherman


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Nope , he's a Muskie fisherman! But, in ky you are allowed unlimited poles, and in Michigan 3 per person. Ohio considered the 3 per, but dropped the idea.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Correct, we are surrounded by states allowing 3 or more rods in use, Ky is unlimited, Ind is 3 rods, Mich is 3 rods and so is Penn.

Actually the catfish, carp and troller guys are really pushing this since they are the ones who cast and wait.

DNR said there surveys were filled with bass replys where they all said, "how do you cast baits with more then 1 rod at a time" so it just shows that while the surveys are good, many of the respondants are not aware of trolling or the cast and wait scenarios many of us deal with on a daily basis. Bottom line is I am allowed "X" amount of fish so how i obtain them shouldnt be the issue withing regulations. Of course limb lines and trotlines allow 50 hooks....and your allowed to set 3 in a given body of water......Go figure

Another point i see outside of the laws is when folks take there kids under 16 out and assume they can now use 4 rods, nope, only allowed 2 the max allowed per license, when you take kids with you, it is assumed you have 1 and they have 1, if you have multiple kids, each is allowed 1 rod 

Salmonid


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I think there should be an exception for muskie fishermen. After all, muskies are the 10,000 cast species. Obviously, this was just wishful thinking on my part but I'm getting tired of dressing the mannequin I keep in the ski storage on board so I can troll with 4 rods. Just kidding website police! LOL!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Correct, we are surrounded by states allowing 3 or more rods in use, Ky is unlimited, Ind is 3 rods, Mich is 3 rods and so is Penn.
> 
> Actually the catfish, carp and troller guys are really pushing this since they are the ones who cast and wait.
> 
> ...


As usual Mark, well stated and too the point!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Another point i see outside of the laws is when folks take there kids under 16 out and assume they can now use 4 rods, nope, only allowed 2 the max allowed per license, when you take kids with you, it is assumed you have 1 and they have 1, if you have multiple kids, each is allowed 1 rod


I was not aware of this. Does this mean I can only take 1 limit of a species, let say perch or crappie, if my daughter and I are fishing? She is 7 but can hold her own.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Correct, we are surrounded by states allowing 3 or more rods in use, Ky is unlimited, Ind is 3 rods, Mich is 3 rods and so is Penn.
> 
> Actually the catfish, carp and troller guys are really pushing this since they are the ones who cast and wait.
> 
> ...


you know i never knew that. i have just always taken it for granted that kids had the right to fish with 2 poles. and i have always fished accordingly. so i guess i have been a poucher. this law is worse than the 2 rod law. when trolling the kids need to catch fish just like the big people do.

will they even sell a license to a 10 yr old child??

i guess if you can buy 2 licenses you can fish with 4 rods, just dont get caught using them,LOL.
sherman


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I always thought kids under 16 just didn't need a license, but why would they cut in to your pole count as a license holder? What if they are out fishing alone? Weird.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> I always thought kids under 16 just didn't need a license, but why would they cut in to your pole count as a license holder? What if they are out fishing alone? Weird.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 +1 don't believe that information is correct. I never read that in the regulations.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Correct if your under 16 you are allowed to fish without a license and if you had two rods, I doubt anyone would cite you but the reason the law is there is to encourage parents to fish with there kid, in that case I have heard of folks getting cited for have more then 2 rods in that scenario, If you ask Im sure the official stance is parant and child, = 2 rods max, but unofficially I bet you would never get a citation as the whole concept is to encourage children to fish so they will buy licenses in the future, and that trumps any other reason. No GO wants to cite anyone for a gray area and would most likely not bother, but Im telling you, if you ask, thats the answer youll get, LOL. 

Salmonid


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> +1 don't believe that information is correct. I never read that in the regulations.


Neither have I. That's probably because it isn't in there.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Another point i see outside of the laws is when folks take there kids under 16 out and assume they can now use 4 rods, nope, only allowed 2 the max allowed per license, when you take kids with you, it is assumed you have 1 and they have 1, if you have multiple kids, each is allowed 1 rod
> 
> Salmonid


that is an innacurate statement. children under the age of 16 are also allowed 2 rods per. That doesn't mean the parent now has +2 for each kid there, it means the kid is allowed up to 2 rods. For example myself my 9 yr.old and my 7 yr old go out... We do not have to share 2 poles between the 3 of us, we can have a total of 6 lines in the water at a time, however I can only have 2. I personally don't let my kids fish 2 lines at once yet because it is just too much for them to keep up with. But legally, they are allowed to fish 2 poles a piece and that doesn't mean I don't get to fish now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Another point i see outside of the laws is when folks take there kids under 16 out and assume they can now use 4 rods, nope, only allowed 2 the max allowed per license, when you take kids with you, it is assumed you have 1 and they have 1, if you have multiple kids, each is allowed 1 rod


As others have, I don't think this is true either. In fact I have been out before with my boys and checked but never a mention of an issue. And not to mention folks like Blue Dolphin who have fished many walleye tourneys with his boy and ran 4 lines without issue. In a tourney of all times I would think someone would bring it to someone's attention if a law was being broken. When my boys were younger I used to take all three with me when they were under 16. If this were a law I would be one over the limit on rods before I ever wet a line. I do know that Canada's regulations (Ontario at least) are a bit different than ours in that the under age unlicensed youth does not have his/her own bag limit. They share in yours. In other words, if you are fishing with your son it is one bag limit total that you can keep.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i sure am glad to hear so many of you think it is legal for our unlicensed children to use there own 2 poles. i have been fishing this way ever sinse my 2 sons were old enough to fish. or should i say big enough to fish. now i use 2 rods for my grandsons. and i plan on doing this untill i read for myself or get a ticket for using to many rods. well i dont use them but i do let them use 2 rods when trolling.
sherman


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

For those that are woried about having to many rods with children, you have less than 1% chance of getting stopped.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not doubting Salmonid, but when I was under 16 I went fishing by myself a LOT. Since I was not with a license holder, was I breaking the law by using a pole? I didn't think it worked like that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jlami said:


> that is an innacurate statement. children under the age of 16 are also allowed 2 rods per. That doesn't mean the parent now has +2 for each kid there, it means the kid is allowed up to 2 rods. For example myself my 9 yr.old and my 7 yr old go out... We do not have to share 2 poles between the 3 of us, we can have a total of 6 lines in the water at a time, however I can only have 2. I personally don't let my kids fish 2 lines at once yet because it is just too much for them to keep up with. But legally, they are allowed to fish 2 poles a piece and that doesn't mean I don't get to fish now.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 2 rods per fisherman/woman/child. but anytime ive fished with children, one fishing rod was enough to keep their attention.

ok ill go even farther... i dont care how many rods anyone uses. sure, if shore fishing i dont want to see 10 rods taking up the causeway, but who really cares as long as the daily bag limit isnt exceeded.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been bothered by Ohio's 2 pole limit for a long time. I often drift for catfish, fish for cats from the bank, fish for carp from the bank, etc. It's really a set it and wait style of fishing.

I could cover a lot more ground with more poles. I really don't see the significance of the limit. I agree with what someone said earlier, the creel limits are what keep the fish populations under control. I really don't see why it matters if I put lines out on as many poles as I can handle.

Maybe this is a bad assumption but it seems like they're trying to limit the catch rate for folks keeping fish. If they are going to keep a limit of fish, I really don't see why it matters if they catch them on an array of poles or just two. The pole limit doesn't accomplish the suspected goal. It's nonsense in my opinion.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

bsmith said:


> I have been bothered by Ohio's 2 pole limit for a long time. I often drift for catfish, fish for cats from the bank, fish for carp from the bank, etc. It's really a set it and wait style of fishing.
> 
> I could cover a lot more ground with more poles. I really don't see the significance of the limit. I agree with what someone said earlier, the creel limits are what keep the fish populations under control. I really don't see why it matters if I put lines out on as many poles as I can handle.
> 
> Maybe this is a bad assumption but it seems like they're trying to limit the catch rate for folks keeping fish. If they are going to keep a limit of fish, I really don't see why it matters if they catch them on an array of poles or just two. The pole limit doesn't accomplish the suspected goal. It's nonsense in my opinion.


Using that logic it shouldn't matter if they use drift nets or dynamite as long as they don't exceed the daily catch limit. Right?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I have asked odnr for a definitive answer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Let me know how much that ticket runs...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Moving here from ky, I have noticed oh has some ignorant laws.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Moving here from ky, I have noticed oh has some ignorant laws.


Agreed

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Kagee, I look forward to reading what DNR says and yes, I fished by myself for many years under the age of 16 with 2 rods and was never an issue as I might add I dont remember ever being checked by a game officer durring that time though. Like I was trying to say as Jlami stated, the "intent" of the rule is to encourage children to fish so they will buy a license later in life and the other assumption is that folks do not take advantage of the rule by taking there 2 infants out with them and troll 6 rods. This is where its a gray area and I have had several discussions with local GO ( Game Officers) and have had different answers so I also wonder what the "official" stance is. I did have a freind get cited for catfishing 6 rods with his 2 little ones about 10 years back and is where I learned all about this ruling, yes, he was taking advantage of the rule, no question about it so he did deserve a citation as his kids were obviously not old enough to handle any rods let one just 1. 

Just like may things within Ohio's rules, there are many loopholes and grey areas and as far as a discussion point goes, this should be interesting as well. 

Salmonid


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Moving here from ky, I have noticed oh has some ignorant laws.


Is there a wall or guards keeping ya from going back???...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,
it sounds like the major difference between what we were stating and the case you are referring to is that the person in your example apparently had kids with him that were not in fact fishing. I think the rest of us are thinking in terms of the kids actually fishing. I think in the case you are referring to there could possibly be reason to fine someone even if the others involved were not youths. If it was determined that the only person "fishing" was the one guy who was tending to 6 rods then he was in violation regardless.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

chadwimc said:


> Is there a wall or guards keeping ya from going back???...


I have fished at CC twice this fall. I rather drive 2hrs to cave run and put money into their economy than drive 45min to CC.

I did troll up a nice muskie at CC but i feel traveling and trolling with two rods is a waste.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I actually have asked DNR but, naturally, have not yet received a response. If/when I do I will share it.

I've never before heard anyone even suggest that anyone "under 16" is essentially fishing under an adult's license. This has been in law since I was under 16 which is long before most of you were born. My friends and I fished by ourselves without an adult in sight all the time. In those days there really weren't any limits so that wasn't an issue. I remember a ranger asking me and a buddy "what year were you born?" as the only check on our age.

The rules say that "under 16" is an "exemption" To me that means the person is granted the same rights and privileges without the license. It's in the same category as "Servicemen on Leave" and "Free Fishing Days." Is anyone saying that they are tied to another person's pole or creel limits?

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.

MC


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

per ODNR ordinances: FISHING LINES- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is the response from the Xenia office....



> Answers to your questions:
> 
> Are children 15 or younger still allowed 2 poles to fish with? YES
> 
> ...


Doesn't get any more definitive than that but I'm sure somebody will still have questions.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Kagee for the clarification, I had been long under the idea that it was different so I apologize and now we all know although in past conversations , like so many of Ohio's laws, there wide open for "interpretation" LOL

Salmonid


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I always thought the 2 pole rule was an underhanded way of keeping bag limits higher, but making it hard to reach said limit. It looks better on paper. 

As we all know, if everybody went out and actually caught and kept a limit (as they are now) of whatever fish, it wouldn't be long before there were next to none left to catch. On the other hand, if the limits were set low enough that people could actually "limit out", nobody would want to buy a license, if the limits were say 5 bluegill, 5 crappy, 1 bass, etc.. How often do you limit out, on inland waters, using 2 poles? Now, compare what you might catch if using 10 poles.

It would be neat though, if buying 2 licenses meant you could use 4 poles. I'd be into that, especially if I could keep 2 limits.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You can use 3 Rods on Pymatuning in softwater. For Ice Fishing, you can use a total of 5 lines of whatever choice you want - all for the Price of 1 Ohio Fishing License. What a Bargain!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

2 pole limits really hurt muskie fishermen chances of catching a musky. They are known to be the "Fish of 10,000 casts". 95% of the time, you can expect to get skunked. There are three main ways of fishing for muskies: Casting, Jigging and Trolling. You only need one rod to cast and jig. It is only trolling where more rods would make any difference. I have been trolling CC for years with 2 rods and have yet to catch a muskie trolling on that lake. So, even if I had 10 rods out trolling, it would only increase the odds of catching a muskie slightly. But I, for one, would be willing to pay extra for more rods to increase those odds.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Fishing for years without a hookup? Time to investigate your methods. Unlimited poles won't help you if your methods are all wrong.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

What I want to know is If I buy two marriage licenses can I have two wifes?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> What I want to know is If I buy two marriage licenses can I have two wifes?


Time to make to move to Utah


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Fishing for years without a hookup? Time to investigate your methods. Unlimited poles won't help you if your methods are all wrong.


I've caught 10 muskies this year at CC. Casting an jigging but nothing trolling. I have no problem catching muskies trolling on Cave Run or Lake St. Clair so the method does not seem to be the problem. I even went out with Greg Thomas on Cave Run to work on my trolling method. He is a pro guide and one of the best trollers around. Of course we have six rods out trolling on Cave Run and three rods on Lake St. Clair. That is the difference. That and those lakes have more muskies.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Two marrage licences two wifes. I beat that I got two cars can I go 70 miles hour in 35 MP zones. LOL


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I know the horse has been beaten to death but I did get an email response the same as from the District Office.

_ From: Wildinfo_Law <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: Comments from users
Date: October 26, 2012 3:16:32 PM EDT

The rule allows 2 rods per person, even though a person under the age of
sixteen is not required to have a license.

~WildInfo Law
Ohio Division of Wildlife
1-800-WILDLIFE
www.wildohio.com_


I have a grandson that will be fishing pretty soon. Rather than add rods I'm pretty sure that keeping track of him is going to cut me down to one!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Screw the four rods, just throw out a stick of dynamite. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ol'Bassman said:


> I've caught 10 muskies this year at CC. Casting an jigging but nothing trolling. I have no problem catching muskies trolling on Cave Run or Lake St. Clair so the method does not seem to be the problem. I even went out with Greg Thomas on Cave Run to work on my trolling method. He is a pro guide and one of the best trollers around. Of course we have six rods out trolling on Cave Run and three rods on Lake St. Clair. That is the difference. That and those lakes have more muskies.


Take a look at the two lakes your talking about Ol'bassman St Clair and the Cave. Both have lots of weeds and C C has none. I bet if you started trolling the timber at C C and banging it 2 things would happen you would get snagged more and start catching fish. Most of the time you are trolling at those 2 lakes your trolling weeds. As far as more muskies I'm not so sure. Take a look at how many 30 + inch fish there are per acre in all 3 lakes then you might change your mind. Or prove your right. I'm sure there's more fish in the Cave and St Clair, but 8000 plus acres in the Cave and over 200,000 in St Clair, but how many fish per acre? Just my thoughts


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Ol'Bassman said:


> 95% of the time, you can expect to get skunked.



thats pretty much what happens to me.......and i fish for whatever i can catch.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

If you've caught 10 at CC this year you've done better than most people. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Some lakes are better for trolling than others. I troll CC all the time but I'm after saugeye. The only musky I ever caught there was in shallow water casting a crankbait in the stickups for bass. I don't think CC musky spend much time in open water.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Mason52 said:


> Take a look at the two lakes your talking about Ol'bassman St Clair and the Cave. Both have lots of weeds and C C has none. I bet if you started trolling the timber at C C and banging it 2 things would happen you would get snagged more and start catching fish. Most of the time you are trolling at those 2 lakes your trolling weeds. As far as more muskies I'm not so sure. Take a look at how many 30 + inch fish there are per acre in all 3 lakes then you might change your mind. Or prove your right. I'm sure there's more fish in the Cave and St Clair, but 8000 plus acres in the Cave and over 200,000 in St Clair, but how many fish per acre? Just my thoughts


I'd bet you are right about banging the timbers but I hate snags more than I hate backlashes. You could stock a big musky bait shop with the number of musky lures hanging around on those underwater twigs, branches and tree trunks. More of them than I'd like to admit are mine.

Wouldn't it be something if we could go somewhere and buy a chart that showed accurately how many muskies there are per acer for each lake we fish? Any kind of count like that, with present technology, would be based on shocking a whole acre and counting how many muskies there are in that acre and multipling that by the number of acres. The results could and IMHO would be highly inaccurate. Maybe someday some genius will make an underwater drone that you can put in a lake and it can swim around counting fish by species. Until then, I'd be highly suspect of any count someone came up with on muskies per acre. I don't know how many muskies there are per acre at CC but with the stocking history we know we have not gotten the numbers of musky fingerlings we were suppose to get in the past and that can't do anything but reduce the numbers per acre.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the thing OL'bassman they can and do. Read this about the best musky lake for a long ways around here.

The fishing on Lake St Clair and its surrounding rivers is nothing short of amazing for all species, however, the musky fishing has become second to none anywhere in the world. With more then (one fish per acre), the lake can boast more then 160,000 muskies while still having the top end size that you would hope to have in any trophy fishery. Due to the numbers and the size, we see far more days with between 10-15 fish then we do days with zero fish. In the season of 2011 we were lucky enough to only blank four times during the entire summer and fall. 


ONE PLUS FISH PER ACRE And I"d bet CC has two per acre or more. Although sometimes you might think it's none
I've read Webster over in Indy has as many as six


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know me, Mellon and Catfish_Chaser got skunked for 2 days straight at St Clair this Spring...FYY, but after spending dozens of trips to CC with a Skunk for all of them, it was no big deal, were used to it....LOL

Salmonid


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I have one fishing license but have fished with up to 5 poles at one time

Simon Andrzewki
Boleslaw Andrzewski
Andrew Skawinski...etc

You get the picture. 

Fishing with more poles does not usually guarantee better results. More often than not it does make for some laughter and of course kielbasa and kraut which brings on a pungent odor most excellent for cat fishing and a great mosquito chaser.


----------



## Scooter99 (Jul 30, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Correct if your under 16 you are allowed to fish without a license and if you had two rods, I doubt anyone would cite you but the reason the law is there is to encourage parents to fish with there kid, in that case I have heard of folks getting cited for have more then 2 rods in that scenario, If you ask Im sure the official stance is parant and child, = 2 rods max, but unofficially I bet you would never get a citation as the whole concept is to encourage children to fish so they will buy licenses in the future, and that trumps any other reason. No GO wants to cite anyone for a gray area and would most likely not bother, but Im telling you, if you ask, thats the answer youll get, LOL.
> 
> Salmonid


If your friend was cited as you say, it was for fishing too many rods. It had nothing to do with the fact that his children were there. An angler is allowed 2 rods, period. If they are under the age of 16, they do not require a permit. your friend was obviously fishing more than 2 rods and using the excuse that the extras were his childrens, which they were not. *He was fishing more than 2 rods.* His children were not fishing them. Example: 40 year old father and 10 year-old child, 4 rods, each angler tending 2 rods= *LEGAL* 40 year-old father and 10 year-old child, child running around catching grasshoppers while father fishes all 4 rods=*ILLEGAL*. Example 2: Same 2 people, same 4 rods. One of the anglers leaves the area, (bathroom break, whatever) If the remaining person tends more than 2 rods, he is violating the law. This is not a gray area or Wildlife officers "looking the other way", it is the law. Also, each legal angler in Ohio has his/her own distinct bag limit. A legal angler is one who is over 16 and licensed or under 16 years old, therefore not required to buy a license. Ontario, Canada has a stipulation that a person under the age of 16 may fish without a license but their catch counts against the permit holder's bag limit. If they want their own bag limit they must buy a permit. Ohio has no such stipulation. In Ohio, you CANNOT buy a license until you are 16 years of age. So Sal, you are incorrect on all fronts. In the opinion of the wildlife officer, your buddy was fishing more than 2 rods. The presence of the children were not a factor. 2 rods per legal angler, period. the rest is all BS, trying to justify a cheater that got caught.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I thought my reply from the DNR made that clear? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I understand that and I only was referring to several different answers I have gotten over the years.. I do not have kids so I was under the assumptions of what the "Intent" of the law was many years ago and like so many things within Ohio's and many other states, it still is a gray area because it all comes down to interpretation and intent of the law where in someones opinion, they are doing it legal and in someone elses opinion, they are illegal. My thoughts/beliefs were proven wrong and backed up by several DNR emails. Yes I knew my buddy was taking advantage of the law but again, it all comes down to interpretation and I think that is what i was talking about with grey areas. In other words, your fishing 2 rods on the bottom and your 10YR old son is fishing 1 rod, he wonders to the truck to grab a bag of Doritos and it may be 100 ft away, is dad now illegal? all depends on how much grey area the Game officer allows.... Thats my biggest point. Were moving on now waiting for ice so the rest of us can get on with fishing...8^)

Salmonid


----------

